# Metropolis Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We roast our own coffee and provide it for a good portion of Chicago. The café itself consists of three rooms, the first is where the coffee, bakery and retail is located, with the second and third being great places to hang out, use free internet and drink fantastic coffee.

We get bakery from Bennison's, cookies and brownies from Sugar & Spice, pies and quiches from Hoosier Mama's, savory pies/pockets from the Middle Eastern Bakery, and sandwiches and parfaits from King Café.

There's free&#8230;

More...


----------

